# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Area secreta

## Perfil Borrado

Buenas, ¿alguien sabe que le pasa al area secreta? Es que hace ya unos dias que no me aparece. ¿esta cerrada tempopralmente?

Haber si me han echado... :O10: 

un saludo

----------


## Ming

Te han echado :P

(lo siento, lo tenía que decir  :Oops: )

----------


## Iban

Creo que la han movido a Yutú.

----------


## Coloclom

1. Hay 2 personas que lo responden todo...
2. jajaja
3. Sigo sin encontrar el problema, pero creo que puede deberse a un fallo de configuración ocasionado por ti al cambiar ciertos parámetros... Y no entro en detalles para no dar pistas sobre el funcionamiento interno del vBulletin respecto al área 52, pero ya sabes a qué me refiero, no?

Intenta corregirlo, y si no lo consigues envíame un mp.

Lamento haber tardado tanto en responderte, pero no tenía certeza de cual era el problema.

----------

